# New method?



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2009)

I think this is new. Could be wrong. Let me know if I am.


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

Before inserting the cross pieces, you could use CMLL.
After inserting the cross pieces you could do ELL.

Good idea, but, no offense, it doesn't have too much potential. Sorry 
I'm pretty sure its new.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 7, 2009)

i did it before ._. gave up on it.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 7, 2009)

I doubt it's new but if you posted it on the forum first then I think you get claims because everyone else can just not tell the truth.

EDIT: I just thought of an improvement, instead of having to insert step two edges in two different ways you can just orient all the edges so there is only one case.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 7, 2009)

It's quite fun to do, what's your best times/averages with it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, but my friend Justin made this up like a year or so ago.

To make it better, just get 2 oppositte edges after you're done the corners, and just treat it like a Roux case.

But this is basically a dumbed-down Roux method.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 7, 2009)

I think its been thought of, heres the first part of it

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5390


----------



## Slash (Jun 7, 2009)

after the corners, you can solve the edges with commutators and 3-cycles, it might be faster I think. Good idea btw.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2009)

Rebels use Salvia!
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=188494&postcount=26


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Rebels use Salvia!
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=188494&postcount=26



Whenever I read that I think that you're talking about the drug salvia, not the method. >_>


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 9, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Rebels use Salvia!
> ...



I thought the exact same thing. And with the way he phrased that...

Anyway. The Salvia method sounds slightly different than this.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 18, 2009)

The method is new, but the idea is not. David J. Salvia thought of the idea first. He also does it in a way that's quicker.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 18, 2009)

I could see someone fast getting sub-20 average with it, even so.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't know there WAS a drug called salvia......


----------



## jcuber (Jun 18, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I didn't know there WAS a drug called salvia......



+ 1

Is it just another name for a "common" drug?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know there WAS a drug called salvia......
> ...



Yes, it is a name for the common drug that is most often known as "Salvia"


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a hallucenogenic drug.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 26, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know there WAS a drug called salvia......
> ...





Nope. It is a legal hallucinogenic drug. Comes from the Salvia divinorum plant.


----------

